# Well I lost my job this week



## StateofTarget (Nov 22, 2012)

I haven't been posting too much recently because of a situation I got myself into at work.  Long story short, I lost my job and got to spend a night in jail.  Totally my fault and I take full responsibility for it.

Not really sure what I am going to be doing now.  Possibly going to just take some time to get my bearings for a while.  May try to get my job back with Target.  Just not sure yet what I'll do.


----------



## StaticSun (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry dude, no sympathy from me.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry about losing your job. Hopefully, you have learn something from your mistake. Take a break for now, dust off your best suit & tomorrow will be a better day.
Here is a link that may help you:
http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/2547
Good luck!


----------



## Softlines Owns My Soul (Nov 22, 2012)

I feel bad for you, based on your posts here, I can tell you're a troubled individual.


----------



## Jimcy88 (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL Now you know how that guy you got fired feels.


----------



## StateofTarget (Nov 22, 2012)

Softlines Owns My Soul said:


> I feel bad for you, based on your posts here, I can tell you're a troubled individual.



Haha very funny.  But yes, a lot of people don't know this about me, but I do have a temper I need to work on.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 22, 2012)

We all make bad choices.
I'm sorry yours led to getting fired and spending time locked up.
I hope things get better for you and that you learned from it.
Good luck.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn SoT...


----------



## go ahead (Nov 22, 2012)

Was spending a night in jail connected to getting fired from Target?  If so, what did you do?


----------



## StateofTarget (Nov 22, 2012)

go ahead said:


> Was spending a night in jail connected to getting fired from Target?  If so, what did you do?



I never got fired from Target.  I quit to take this job.  Until the other day, I was a playstation rep.


----------



## redandkhaki (Nov 22, 2012)

would you be able to get your job back with the background check? And why would you want to go back? You spend a good amount of time here talking crap about it.


----------



## StateofTarget (Nov 22, 2012)

I am actually pretty pissed about all this now that I have thought about it more.  I may not ever have another major career opportunity come to me again.


----------



## StateofTarget (Nov 22, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> would you be able to get your job back with the background check? And why would you want to go back? You spend a good amount of time here talking crap about it.



Fortunately the whole matter was dropped after I got out of jail, so nothing will be on my record.  

I don't think I would "want" to go back to Target....  Just that I left on good terms, and would probably be the easiest job I could get at the moment.  Not even sure if I would try to go back.  Just have to think about all this for now.


----------



## redandkhaki (Nov 22, 2012)

well that's good at least. Money is money so when you need a paycheck you have to take what you can get. Just try and have a good attitude and it'll make things easier for you! Best of luck.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 22, 2012)

StateofTarget said:


> I am actually pretty pissed about all this now that I have thought about it more.  I may not ever have another major career opportunity come to me again.



There is always a chance of that career job opening up, when you least expect it.


----------



## mxrbook (Nov 22, 2012)

SoT, I'm sorry for your troubles.  From what I gather in reading your posts, you're young.  Look at this as an opportunity to do a little soul searching and learn from your mistakes.  Be ready for that next opportunity and good luck to you!  Don't beat yourself up too hard.  Tomorrow really IS another day.


----------



## petersays1 (Nov 22, 2012)

StateofTarget said:


> I haven't been posting too much recently because of a situation I got myself into at work.  Long story short, I lost my job and got to spend a night in jail.  Totally my fault and I take full responsibility for it.
> 
> Not really sure what I am going to be doing now.  Possibly going to just take some time to get my bearings for a while.  May try to get my job back with Target.  Just not sure yet what I'll do.



Kinda disappointed in you. Your whole journey to get this job gave me hope that there was something outside of retail. On the other hand, we all make mistakes.

I would not however try to go back to Target.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 22, 2012)

Bad break in several ways....but....you've worked your way up once before & you'll do it again.
None of the lessons we need to learn most is ever fun but they are essential.
Good luck.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm really sorry.  I hope you are able to find something else.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry SOT.


----------



## Barcode (Dec 12, 2012)

I may not agree with a lot of what you have to say, but I'm sorry you lost your job :[


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 13, 2012)

Anyone else still wondering what he did?


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 13, 2012)

Unless it made the news, not my business.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 13, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Unless it made the news, not my business.



That is the best answer. Hopefully, he has learn something from it. I think there is hope for him. IMO.


----------



## StateofTarget (Dec 13, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> Anyone else still wondering what he did?



Actually it is more what someone else did, but HR didn't see it that way.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Dec 14, 2012)

IMHO, you should either delete this entire thread or just tell the story.   I'll bet everyone's imagination has made it much worse than it probably was.....


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 14, 2012)

Am I the only one here who hasn't "imagined" anything at all and doesn't feel some burning desire to know?  We all leave out bits and pieces of stories for various reasons.  Sometimes we want more details, but for privacy reasons, don't get them.  S'all good.


----------



## StateofTarget (Dec 14, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> IMHO, you should either delete this entire thread or just tell the story.   I'll bet everyone's imagination has made it much worse than it probably was.....



It was not even a big deal.

Basically I was at a best buy doing my job.  I will tell you right now that best buy managers are probably the worst, and I feel sorry for anyone who works there having to deal with best buy managers.  The vast majority of them are on power trips and talk down to people.  Anyway, I was only at the store to do a content change on the PS3.  I was planning a few minutes to be there.  Some twerp best buy manager comes over to me (looked about 22 years old) and immediately said something like "Hey, I need you to get our Xbox display working before you go and I need it done before you do what you are doing to the PS3".  I told him straight up we don't touch other companies products period.  Then he said something like "Uh, look, you just need to do it and if you don't get it done I'll need sony's contact info from you".  I had just finished the content change and I said something like "Well I'm done here.  Cya"  I literally pulled out my managers business card and put it in his hand and told him what hours my manager takes calls.

I start walking off and I hear the idiot from behind me say "Hey, get back here".  I just kept walking and the idiot kept following me telling me to come back.  So I just keep completely ignoring him, and I can hear the dude behind me basically raging on a massive power trip telling me idiotic **** like "I'M A MANAGER HERE, YOU LISTEN AND DO WHAT I SAY".  I'm sure that **** works on his employees, but he has zero authority over me.  He was basically one of those managers who constantly thinks he is a god, has his employees fear him, and didn't know what to do when someone treated him like the joke that he was.

So by this point I am out in the parking lot and the dumb ass is still following me out to my car.  All of a sudden I hear him say "Hey you f***er you do what I say" and the dude grabs my arm and spins me around.  Without even thinking about it I punch the idiot straight in his face.  From that point a minor fight broke out.  There was a cop in the parking lot, and we were arrested probably 45 seconds after it started.  Like I said, not even a big deal.  Though I did manage to fu** him up in those 45 seconds.

Despite the fact IMO I did nothing wrong I still lost my job.  The dude was clearly emotionally going off the deep end, and as far as I was concerned the moment he touched me I was acting in self defense.  Unfortunately, HR didn't see it that way.  Fortunately, the cops did so I only spent a night in jail.  I was going to completely drop the matter, but I got a phone call last week from an attorney and I am actually pressing assault charges against him at the moment and sueing him in civil court for damages.  Yes, I should have known that I should have just pushed him off me and got in my car and left because my job was on the line.  I do take responsibility for that, but in the heat of the moment you act on instinct when someone touches you.

The good news is, I am sure this idiot got fired too.  So from now on he'll be taking orders instead of giving them at the local burger king I'm sure.  He clearly is an uneducated moron (came across like a high school drop out) and once he has an assault conviction on his record he obviously isn't going to be able to find another management job anytime soon.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Dec 14, 2012)

StateofTarget said:


> It was not even a big deal.
> 
> Basically I was at a best buy doing my job.  I will tell you right now that best buy managers are probably the worst, and I feel sorry for anyone who works there having to deal with best buy managers.  The vast majority of them are on power trips and talk down to people.  Anyway, I was only at the store to do a content change on the PS3.  I was planning a few minutes to be there.  Some twerp best buy manager comes over to me (looked about 22 years old) and immediately said something like "Hey, I need you to get our Xbox display working before you go and I need it done before you do what you are doing to the PS3".  I told him straight up we don't touch other companies products period.  Then he said something like "Uh, look, you just need to do it and if you don't get it done I'll need sony's contact info from you".  I had just finished the content change and I said something like "Well I'm done here.  Cya"  I literally pulled out my managers business card and put it in his hand and told him what hours my manager takes calls.
> 
> ...



Same reasoning during an apprehension and Target Expects us to follow NVI Technique to the T ,***** please..


----------



## Frizzo the Clown (Dec 14, 2012)

Carts said:


> Same reasoning during an apprehension and Target Expects us to follow NVI Technique to the T ,***** please..



I have never had an apprehension go by the numbers. Sure, they sometimes come along quietly, but when they fight, all of that NVI bull**** pretty much goes out the window.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 14, 2012)

I'll always walk away from a verbal confrontation but don't ever lay hands on me.
Sorry it came down to that for you.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't think I could work for an employer who wouldn't support me defending myself when someone manhandled me, which is why it's a good thing it hasn't happened at spot yet.
I may look like a frumpy unassuming old nag but underestimating would be the worst mistake you could ever make. 
And they would come away with a bloody stump where their hand used to be.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 14, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> I'll always walk away from a verbal confrontation but don't ever lay hands on me.



Exactly. May your chosen diety have mercy on your soul.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 14, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> I don't think I could work for an employer who wouldn't support me defending myself when someone manhandled me, which is why it's a good thing it hasn't happened at spot yet.
> I may look like a frumpy unassuming old nag but underestimating would be the worst mistake you could ever make.
> And they would come away with a bloody stump where their hand used to be.



I am with you on that one. I would rather walk away with my dignity, and lose a job than to bow down like a little ***** and have someone beat the **** out f me..,.


----------



## bikebryan (Dec 14, 2012)

StateofTarget said:


> It was not even a big deal.
> 
> Basically I was at a best buy doing my job.  I will tell you right now that best buy managers are probably the worst, and I feel sorry for anyone who works there having to deal with best buy managers.  The vast majority of them are on power trips and talk down to people.  Anyway, I was only at the store to do a content change on the PS3.  I was planning a few minutes to be there.  Some twerp best buy manager comes over to me (looked about 22 years old) and immediately said something like "Hey, I need you to get our Xbox display working before you go and I need it done before you do what you are doing to the PS3".  I told him straight up we don't touch other companies products period.  Then he said something like "Uh, look, you just need to do it and if you don't get it done I'll need sony's contact info from you".  I had just finished the content change and I said something like "Well I'm done here.  Cya"  I literally pulled out my managers business card and put it in his hand and told him what hours my manager takes calls.
> 
> ...


I believe they are totally justified in firing you.  He didn't hit you.  Although he was totally incorrect in grabbing you, YOU were totally wrong in escalating the incident by punching him.  There was little choice here and the firing was not only justified but probably necessary.  It doesn't do any good for the company to leave in place a rep who hit one of their customers.


----------



## StateofTarget (Dec 14, 2012)

bikebryan said:


> I believe they are totally justified in firing you.  He didn't hit you.  Although he was totally incorrect in grabbing you, YOU were totally wrong in escalating the incident by punching him.  There was little choice here and the firing was not only justified but probably necessary.  It doesn't do any good for the company to leave in place a rep who hit one of their customers.



Like I said, I know they did what they had to do.  I'm not upset with HR - any company would do the same thing.

All I am saying is - I don't care where you work - Target, SCEA, McDonalds, whatever - the moment a customer touches you they cease being a "customer" and become a thug, and anyone who thinks being a "customer" is going to shield them for the consequences of their actions is a fool.  It doesn't matter who you are, the natural human reaction to someone touching you aggressively is to S back immediately.  Yes, obviously the company will have to fire you, but that doesn't change the fact that a natural response will occur and the "customer" better not be stupid enough to think it won't.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 14, 2012)

Let it never be said that you didn't go out with a bang


----------



## lololo (Dec 14, 2012)

StateofTarget said:


> It was not even a big deal.
> 
> Basically I was at a best buy doing my job.  I will tell you right now that best buy managers are probably the worst, and I feel sorry for anyone who works there having to deal with best buy managers.  The vast majority of them are on power trips and talk down to people.  Anyway, I was only at the store to do a content change on the PS3.  I was planning a few minutes to be there.  Some twerp best buy manager comes over to me (looked about 22 years old) and immediately said something like "Hey, I need you to get our Xbox display working before you go and I need it done before you do what you are doing to the PS3".  I told him straight up we don't touch other companies products period.  Then he said something like "Uh, look, you just need to do it and if you don't get it done I'll need sony's contact info from you".  I had just finished the content change and I said something like "Well I'm done here.  Cya"  I literally pulled out my managers business card and put it in his hand and told him what hours my manager takes calls.
> 
> ...



lol that's awesome. I mean, they were totally in the right for firing you, but that jerk off had it coming. 

A little off-topic, but why are Best Buy managers such assholes?


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 15, 2012)

lololo said:


> lol that's awesome. I mean, they were totally in the right for firing you, but that jerk off had it coming.
> 
> A little off-topic, but why are Best Buy managers such assholes?



Because they went to college, got a 4 year degree, and flunked out of Target's business college?


----------



## insiteful1 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out why "it's not a big deal."  You punched someone. In front of a cop. Went to jail. Lost your job. Where's 'not a big deal?'


----------



## StateofTarget (Dec 15, 2012)

insiteful1 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why "it's not a big deal."  You punched someone. In front of a cop. Went to jail. Lost your job. Where's 'not a big deal?'



Idiot.  What world do you live on?  No one died or suffered permanent injury.  People fight every day.  Guessing you don't go out to bars much?


----------



## StateofTarget (Dec 15, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> Because they went to college, got a 4 year degree, and flunked out of Target's business college?



Actually Best Buy doesn't have a degree requirement like target.  From what I could tell whenever I went to a best buy, most of the managers are high school educated at best and possibly high school drop outs.  At best buy, the basically promote based totally on who kisses ass, talks down to people, and who makes the most sales.  (i.e. who can scam the most people on worthless warranty purchases, magazine subscriptions, or whatever other scam best buy is running at the time)


----------



## The Mule (Dec 15, 2012)

bikebryan said:


> I believe they are totally justified in firing you.  He didn't hit you.  Although he was totally incorrect in grabbing you, YOU were totally wrong in escalating the incident by punching him.  There was little choice here and the firing was not only justified but probably necessary.  It doesn't do any good for the company to leave in place a rep who hit one of their customers.



It may not havet been a closed fist that touched him, but when they grabbed his arm that immediately escalated the situation to an "assault" level and he had the right to defend himself. Ideally he should have responded with enough force needed to protect himself and not done anything to escalate the incident further, but that is a separate discussion and one open to interpretation.


----------



## insiteful1 (Dec 15, 2012)

StateofTarget said:


> Idiot.  What world do you live on?  No one died or suffered permanent injury.  People fight every day.  Guessing you don't go out to bars much?



Nope, no bars. Seems that they lead to fights?


----------



## nof (Dec 15, 2012)

A fight in a public retail location id not a big deal? Lol you need to look at the situation from a business perspectige and grow up.

The fact that you even mention bars and fights as a common occurence says everything about you that anyone would want to know..


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 15, 2012)

nof said:


> A fight in a public retail location id not a big deal? Lol you need to look at the situation from a business perspectige and grow up.
> 
> The fact that you even mention bars and fights as a common occurence says everything about you that anyone would want to know..



One of the first places I lived was down the street from a bar that had knock-down-drag-outs just about every night.
The was a divider for the bands kinda like the chicken wire in the 'Blues Brothers'.
The bouncers just tossed people outside and let them handle it in the parking lot.


----------



## insiteful1 (Dec 15, 2012)

insiteful1 said:


> Nope, no bars. Seems that they lead to fights?



......and joblessness. Not picking on you man, just trying to point out that if you are fighting with strangers, there could be a deeper issue at hand. If someone layed hands on my wife, he would be turned into a blood puddle. If someone layed hands on me I would handle it like a man and go from there. My instinct (and I think I am in the majority) would not be, "I'll just turn around and handle this....fist first. "


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 15, 2012)

And - often enough - when you are grabbed, you turn around into a fist coming at your face (aka: sucker punch). 
I had older siblings who excelled in that.
While I seldom agree with SOT, I'm with him on this one.


----------



## StateofTarget (Dec 15, 2012)

insiteful1 said:


> ......and joblessness. Not picking on you man, just trying to point out that if you are fighting with strangers, there could be a deeper issue at hand. If someone layed hands on my wife, he would be turned into a blood puddle. If someone layed hands on me I would handle it like a man and go from there. My instinct (and I think I am in the majority) would not be, "I'll just turn around and handle this....fist first. "



I didn't say I go around fighting with strangers, just that around here fights (along with murder, robbery, etc) are extremely common.  I live in a city with one of the highest robbery, murder, and gang membership rates in the country.   Maybe you live in white picket-fence middle/upper class america with mom and dad.  Good for, but just realize the whole country isn't like your little perfect white suburbia.  Around here, if you get grabbed from behind you S first and ask questions later.  Otherwise it very likely could mean your life.


----------



## insiteful1 (Dec 15, 2012)

StateofTarget said:


> I didn't say I go around fighting with strangers, just that around here fights (along with murder, robbery, etc) are extremely common.  I live in a city with one of the highest robbery, murder, and gang membership rates in the country.   Maybe you live in white picket-fence middle/upper class america with mom and dad.  Good for, but just realize the whole country isn't like your little perfect white suburbia.  Around here, if you get grabbed from behind you S first and ask questions later.  Otherwise it very likely could mean your life.



If you only knew. I do appreciate the white picket fence suburbia though and LOVE your creative imagination!


----------



## bikebryan (Dec 15, 2012)

StateofTarget said:


> Idiot.  What world do you live on?  No one died or suffered permanent injury.  People fight every day.  Guessing you don't go out to bars much?



He was wrong to grab you.  On that we agree.  YOU were wrong in punching him.  You escalated things.  Me?  I would have just twisted loose and kept on going.  No snarky remarks and no escalation.  By doing that I protect my job as I would have done nothing wrong.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 15, 2012)

bikebryan said:


> He was wrong to grab you.  On that we agree.  YOU were wrong in punching him.  You escalated things.  Me?  I would have just twisted loose and kept on going.  No snarky remarks and no escalation.  By doing that I protect my job as I would have done nothing wrong.



I would have done the same thing as SOT, and taken the firing in stride. Verbally assault me all you want but the second you touch me all bets are off.


----------



## StateofTarget (Dec 15, 2012)

bikebryan said:


> He was wrong to grab you.  On that we agree.  YOU were wrong in punching him.  You escalated things.  Me?  I would have just twisted loose and kept on going.  No snarky remarks and no escalation.  By doing that I protect my job as I would have done nothing wrong.



Ok, that's fine.  You are not obligated to defend yourself.  I just hope when and if the day comes when you are physically attacked, your attacker is kind enough not to exploit the fact you won't fight back.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 15, 2012)

StateofTarget said:


> Ok, that's fine.  You are not obligated to defend yourself.  I just hope when and if the day comes when you are physically attacked, your attacker is kind enough not to exploit the fact you won't fight back.



I lol'd.


----------



## nof (Dec 16, 2012)

The thing is...you were in a...best buy parking lot...not some alley off of 3rd street. Your missing the entire point.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 16, 2012)

OK guys, we can armchair-quarterback this 'til we're blue in the face. 
We'd all react differently based on different life experiences. Agree to disagree. 
Though it wasn't anybody's business, he told you what happened. 
We can all learn something from it & move on.


----------



## Megaparsec (Dec 16, 2012)

StateofTarget said:


> Idiot.  What world do you live on?  No one died or suffered permanent injury.  People fight every day.  Guessing you don't go out to bars much?



I've... never seen a bar fight. And I go to some pretty divey bars.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Dec 16, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> OK guys, we can armchair-quarterback this 'til we're blue in the face.
> We'd all react differently based on different life experiences. Agree to disagree.
> Though it wasn't anybody's business, he told you what happened.
> We can all learn something from it & move on.



<This!!!


----------



## bikebryan (Dec 16, 2012)

StateofTarget said:


> Ok, that's fine.  You are not obligated to defend yourself.  I just hope when and if the day comes when you are physically attacked, your attacker is kind enough not to exploit the fact you won't fight back.



Grabbing your arm is worlds different than you punching him in the nose.  Don't you get that?  You ESCALATED things.  I've been grabbed by many people in many situations.  Instead of starting a fight, I just shrugged away from them and moved on.  They may be guilty of assaulting you, but then you escalated it to battery, maybe even aggravated battery.  You were in the wrong just as much, if not more so, than the person who started it.


----------



## StateofTarget (Dec 16, 2012)

bikebryan said:


> Grabbing your arm is worlds different than you punching him in the nose.  Don't you get that?  You ESCALATED things.  I've been grabbed by many people in many situations.  Instead of starting a fight, I just shrugged away from them and moved on.  They may be guilty of assaulting you, but then you escalated it to battery, maybe even aggravated battery.  You were in the wrong just as much, if not more so, than the person who started it.



Ok dude, what do you think his next action was going to be if we played it your way?  Chances are, if I didn't throw the first punch it would have been him.

What you are saying is basically like "The guy grabbed me and pulled a knife on me, but I didn't want to escalate anything by touching him, so I just stood there and let him stab me".

Me standing there and waiting for him to get the first punch is almost as stupid as standing there and waiting for someone to stab you.  The point the guy touched me, it was obvious what his intentions were.  He was also in a complete mad rage.  If I would have just tried to push him off me, you know what his next move would have been?  He would have gotten the first punch in.  Or do you really think when I pushed him off me he wouldn't come back at me more aggressively?  Get real dude.  The moment I pushed him off me he would have come back swinging.  

Here is how it works 99.9% of the time once someone grabs you in the following order:

1. Person grabs you.
2. You push them to get them off.
3. Push results in a fist coming at your face.

I chose to skip step 2 and went directly to step 3 so that it was my fist coming to his face instead of his fist coming to mine.

You are saying I should have just stood there and took the first punch?  Hell with that.  If someone wants to fight me, I am going in to win.  That means the moment they touch me, they no longer have the assumption of "maybe they won't take things further".  The point he touched me was a non-verbal way of saying "Hey, I am making this physical from this point on".  From that point, if I can get the first punch, damn right I am going to take it because letting him take the first swing puts me at huge disadvantage.  The moment someone touches you, that is them saying that the matter is physical from that point.  You can't just "push them off" and have them walk away at that point.  They are going to be coming at you whether you like it or not.

In case you missed what happened before this point, BTW, *the dude followed me from inside the store out to the parking lot in a mad rage*.  He then put hands on me in the parking lot.  Do you really believe, *considering the dude followed me that far out of the store*, he was just going to suddenly back off and go back inside the store and forget the matter?  *I tried walking away - it resulted in hands being put on me.*  The dude was not going to allow me to "push him off" and let me go on my way.  He wanted a fight and he got one.


----------



## kingpin003 (Dec 16, 2012)

Why are you so convinced you were about to get stabbed?


----------



## StateofTarget (Dec 16, 2012)

kingpin003 said:


> Why are you so convinced you were about to get stabbed?



<sigh>  It was a hypothetical example to illustrate how ridiculous the idea of standing around waiting for someone to hit you first is.  I was trying to say that if someone had a knife, would you just stand there and wait to see if he stabs you because you didn't want to "escalate" the situation?  Of course not.  That would be idiotic.  Well, instead of a knife this guy had a fist.  It would be equally idiotic to stand around waiting to get punched.


----------



## Softlines Owns My Soul (Dec 16, 2012)

If the story from SOT is legit, they're obviously both wrong.  I'd say the Best Buy manager was more wrong, but SOT has got to know he needs to value his job more enough to just deal with getting grabbed.  It would have been sweeter getting the manager fired and you still worked for Sony.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 16, 2012)

bikebryan said:


> Grabbing your arm is worlds different than you punching him in the nose.  Don't you get that?  You ESCALATED things.



My first reaction upon someone grabbing my arm would be to immediately punch them in the face. It's happened before and it will happen again. Gut reactions take precedence over thinking about some job that can always be replaced. I value my personal security over some stupid ****ing retail job.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 16, 2012)

bikebryan said:


> Grabbing your arm is worlds different than you punching him in the nose.  Don't you get that?  You ESCALATED things.  I've been grabbed by many people in many situations.  Instead of starting a fight, I just shrugged away from them and moved on.  They may be guilty of assaulting you, but then you escalated it to battery, maybe even aggravated battery.  You were in the wrong just as much, if not more so, than the person who started it.



I'm going to quote this entire post and say you'd rather lay down like a ***** and take a beating, than stand up and defend yourself? You're what's wrong with the world. You're a ****ing pussy. Stand up and defend yourself or be stomped on forever, you *****. Grow some balls and stand up like a man. Unless of course you're a masochist and want to be beaten and stomped on like you're someone's plaything.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Dec 16, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> I'm going to quote this entire post and say you'd rather lay down like a ***** and take a beating, than stand up and defend yourself? You're what's wrong with the world. You're a ****ing pussy. Stand up and defend yourself or be stomped on forever, you *****. Grow some balls and stand up like a man. Unless of course you're a masochist and want to be beaten and stomped on like you're someone's plaything.



You dont always have to throw hands with every person that crosses your path.


----------



## Dr Laytex (Dec 16, 2012)

View attachment 1355718450055.png


----------



## pellinore (Dec 17, 2012)

How we react to things depends on many life experiences. If you live on the South side of Chicago and someone has followed you out of a store it is very likely that the confrontation will end up with some sort of violence. If you live in the middle of Kansas and someone follows you out of a store the confrontation may be totally different than Chicago.

We can't make judgements. What we think we would do and what we would do may be two different things. Of course, we'd all like to say that we would walk away....but given the circumstances I'm guessing that many of us wouldn't.

The fact is, we don't know what we'd do because we weren't there. Personally, I'm glad that I wasn't there. We all make quick decisions. Sometimes we're right....sometimes we're wrong. Sometimes we don't know if we did the right thing.


Now, I don't agree with the idea that being grabbed must end with some type of violence.....it could, but I'd hope not.
Remember, there have been a few great examples of non-violence and walking away......Mahatma Gandhi.....Martin Luther King, Jr., Jesus.... Today, we have a whole religious group, the Amish, that don't believe in violence. They continue to thrive in their communities.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 17, 2012)

Carts said:


> You dont always have to throw hands with every person that crosses your path.



Sometimes I feel like I have to lol.


----------



## petersays1 (Dec 17, 2012)

StateofTarget said:


> It was not even a big deal.
> 
> Basically I was at a best buy doing my job.  I will tell you right now that best buy managers are probably the worst, and I feel sorry for anyone who works there having to deal with best buy managers.  The vast majority of them are on power trips and talk down to people.  Anyway, I was only at the store to do a content change on the PS3.  I was planning a few minutes to be there.  Some twerp best buy manager comes over to me (looked about 22 years old) and immediately said something like "Hey, I need you to get our Xbox display working before you go and I need it done before you do what you are doing to the PS3".  I told him straight up we don't touch other companies products period.  Then he said something like "Uh, look, you just need to do it and if you don't get it done I'll need sony's contact info from you".  I had just finished the content change and I said something like "Well I'm done here.  Cya"  I literally pulled out my managers business card and put it in his hand and told him what hours my manager takes calls.
> 
> ...



I noted from what you said this particular point you made because it was the exact reason you were fired: *You hit him first*. From a company's standpoint you must be professional first and foremost. This is at least what management is going to go by. On the street laying someone out because they touched you may make you a man, but at a job it keeps you unemployed. I don't think customers would feel safe knowing that every fifteen seconds someone is knocking someone out over a touch on the shoulder.

I am a rather big guy and I often get pushed emotionally (purposefully I think) to where I would probably do what you just did. Had I in a few situations I've had at Target done what you did, I would literally be unable to pay my bills. I'm sure for some of you who think this is cool that I am the b**** and he's in the right, but so what? I'm not in this world to live up to a fairytale idea of manhood.

This is about survival.

If you want to live, get a job better than Target or a job out of retail. If you want to survive, stay in retail.

The people you mostly work for or with don't have the people skills. Some of them do, but they are far and few between and tend to leave these kinds of jobs post haste. The ones that stay are the angry ones, the ones who feel so ready to blow a stack that they use singular minor stupid instances like this to lash out. 

Anyhow, just learn from this and move on.


----------



## bikebryan (Dec 17, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> I'm going to quote this entire post and say you'd rather lay down like a ***** and take a beating, than stand up and defend yourself? You're what's wrong with the world. You're a ****ing pussy. Stand up and defend yourself or be stomped on forever, you *****. Grow some balls and stand up like a man. Unless of course you're a masochist and want to be beaten and stomped on like you're someone's plaything.



No.  What's wrong with the world is your and SOT's attitude.  S others before they S me.  Truthfully I HAVE been in this situation.  More than once.  EVERY time I was able to walk away with not a scratch on me or the other party AND had calmed them down.  EVERY SINGLE TIME.  Why?  Because I decided to be the better man.  I'm not a reactionist person who lets raw emotion control me.  I don't call others names because I think they are wrong either.  My answer to you and SOT is that you need to grow up, and maybe shed some of your balls.


----------



## melvin (Dec 17, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> My first reaction upon someone grabbing my arm would be to immediately punch them in the face. It's happened before and it will happen again. Gut reactions take precedence over thinking about some job that can always be replaced. I value my personal security over some stupid ****ing retail job.



You better hope it's never a cop or someone tougher than you.


----------



## melvin (Dec 17, 2012)

bikebryan said:


> No.  What's wrong with the world is your and SOT's attitude.  S others before they S me.  Truthfully I HAVE been in this situation.  More than once.  EVERY time I was able to walk away with not a scratch on me or the other party AND had calmed them down.  EVERY SINGLE TIME.  Why?  Because I decided to be the better man.  I'm not a reactionist person who lets raw emotion control me.  I don't call others names because I think they are wrong either.  My answer to you and SOT is that you need to grow up, and maybe shed some of your balls.



That's because you're a man with experience.


----------



## ptl (Dec 17, 2012)

bikebryan said:


> No.  What's wrong with the world is your and SOT's attitude.  S others before they S me.  Truthfully I HAVE been in this situation.  More than once.  EVERY time I was able to walk away with not a scratch on me or the other party AND had calmed them down.  EVERY SINGLE TIME.  Why?  Because I decided to be the better man.  I'm not a reactionist person who lets raw emotion control me.  I don't call others names because I think they are wrong either.  My answer to you and SOT is that you need to grow up, and maybe shed some of your balls.



You're right on point with almost the whole comment. The thing that these people need to realize though that it isn't just "shedding balls" in exchange for nothing--it's trading balls for BRAINS, something that seems to be in short supply for them. Some people in this world need to realize that the biggest man, the man who punches the hardest or the most often, is almost uniformly the WORST man, not the BEST.


----------



## The Mule (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm going to lock this thread now as it has run it's course and served it's purpose.

I will take this opportunity to speak on something though. I do not find it to anyone's benefit when people use the limited confines of a forum environment to micro-analyze someone else's life. We can argue the individual's acts as much as we want, but at the end of the day we can't say exactly how we would respond in the same situation. We can say how we would like to behave, how we would like to react or how we have acted in a similar situation, but beyond that we are merely offering hypotheticals to a specific instance that we ourselves were not at. Everyone is free to call out someone's actions as they see it up until they start to see that individual solely based on one act that they felt like sharing with the community here. Please keep things civil. I do encourage each of you to speak up though, voice your opinions, debate an issue, but at the end of the day remember that you came here to be part of a community and that means having an understanding that we all need to work at getting along.

Again, this thread has run it's course, but I'm not trying to stop the "idea" that has carried on here. If you want to create a thread about "How to handle a combative guest" or some such topic, be my guest.  .... just keep it civil, OK?


----------

